
Accessibility Events - robin_reala
https://css-tricks.com/accessibility-events/
======
darekkay
Axess Lab (a company specialized on accessibility) also blogged about this
"feature" [1]. This reminds me of providing a "m.example.com" website just for
mobile phones. Finally people noticed that making websites responsible by
default is the right way to go. This should apply to accessibility as well.

[1] [https://axesslab.com/digital-apartheid/](https://axesslab.com/digital-
apartheid/)

